# Problème de réseau et de virtualisation



## valebl (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis sous mac 10.6.1.
Voila j'ai un petit problème. Je dois faire le jeu de la bataille navale en utilisant des sockets et en client serveur. je dois réalisé ce projet sous unix. Pour tester mon programme, j'ai utilisé parallels desktop pour virtualisé 2 unix (ubuntu 8-1.10). Mais quand je lance le programme client sur l'un et le programme serveur sur l'autre. Cela ne fonctionne pas. Je précise que ce n'est pas un probleme de code car je l'ai testé sur 2 unix non virtualisé et cela marche. 


J'espère que mon explication est claire, n'hésitez pas à poser des questions si ce n'est pas claire. 


D'avance merci


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2010)

Et Mac OSX n'est pas un UNIX


----------



## valebl (6 Avril 2010)

Si mais je préfère pas faire des changements sur l'unix de mac os X. De plus comme c'est pour un projet pour l'école , je préfère prendre le meme unix qu'à l'école.

D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2010)

Changer quoi ? Les librairies de sockets sont les mêmes sur tous les UNIX (ne tout cas ceux qui sont POSIX).

Pour ton installation il va falloir apprendre à paramétrer les adresses IP des tes machines virtuelles. Ca doit se trouver quelque part dans le tableau de bord "Réseau" de Ubuntu. Je l'ai fait il y a quelques mois de cela, mais sans la GUI sous les yeux j'ai un peu de mal à t'en dire plus.


----------



## valebl (7 Avril 2010)

En fait pour mon projet je dois utiliser aussi les mémoires partagées et d'autre truc et je préfère faire mes essais sur des machines virtuelles.

Donc en ce qui concerne le réseau de mes machines virtuelles, j'ai accès à internet.
Les adresses ip sont sur la photo : interface_connexion_totale.

Ensuite j'ai mis les écrans correspondant au paramètrage du réseau.
il ya d'abord _connexion-réseau1_ pour voir toutes les connexions dispo. Ensuite _connection-filaire2_ pour ajouter une connexion puis _parametres-connexion_ pour parametrer cette nouvelle connexion, puis _route-réseau_ pour ajouter manuellement les routes de cette nouvelle connexion.

Avec les images se sera surement plus simple.

D'avance merci pour ton aide.


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2010)

déjà, est-ce que tes 2 machines virtuelles se pinguent ?


----------



## valebl (7 Avril 2010)

oui les 2 machines virtuelles se ping.


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2010)

Donc ton programme est foireux 

Pas de soucis avec les ports utilisés ? Pas de firewall activé ?


----------



## valebl (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Errare humanumes (l'erreur est humaine), effectivement c'était le programme qui foira. Je l'ai modifié et cela fonctionne.

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2010)

_Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum_ = Il est humain de se tromper, persévérer [dans  lerreur] est diabolique


----------

